# Can I do voluntary work on B2 visa



## stuuie (Aug 16, 2011)

Or is there a more appropriate visa to apply for


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

stuuie said:


> Or is there a more appropriate visa to apply for


For "real" volunteer work you will have to go through an application, training and in most cases a background check. It is a very fine line and I personally would not risk it. Lunch can be interpreted as compensation. 
What are your plans after the (hopefully) 180 days of B2?


----------



## stuuie (Aug 16, 2011)

twostep said:


> For "real" volunteer work you will have to go through an application, training and in most cases a background check. It is a very fine line and I personally would not risk it. Lunch can be interpreted as compensation.
> What are your plans after the (hopefully) 180 days of B2?


Not sure - my gay partner has a working visa however I need to try something to secure my longer that 180 days - any ideas


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

stuuie said:


> Not sure - my gay partner has a working visa however I need to try something to secure my longer that 180 days - any ideas


Unfortunately rephrasing the questions does not change the answer. Investment, your own emploer sponsored visa. You understand that your 180 days depend soley on the decision of the immigration officer at POE and that you have to apply for and get it granted first?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

B 2 CLASSIFICATION FOR COHABITATING PARTNERS


----------

